# Solvang area Dec 28,29,30 where to ride?



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I am thinking of staying in a motel and doing some riding, 60-100 miles per day.
Does anyone have some suggested routes?
I am also looking for recommendations on places to stay with my wife and dog. What town is best home base?

Thank you!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Look up one of the Solvang Century routes. The basic route goes out Santa Rosa Road to Hwy 1, then it goes over the hill to Santa Maria (various routes over the years), heads into Santa Maria (which I would eliminate), then picks up Clark Ave and goes through the oil fields to Foxen Canyon Road. Foxen will take you to Hwy 154 (don't miss the left turn at Zaca Station Road). Cross 154 and get on Ballard Canyon Road. Pick up Chalk Hill Road and ride back into Solvang.

If you go to Solvang and don't ride Santa Rosa Road and Foxen Canyon Road, you've missed the best riding. There's also Figueroa Mountain for some good climbing.

Lots of places to stay, but I have no recommendations. When we go do the century, we usually stay in Santa Maria because it's much, much cheaper. Buellton will likely be cheaper than staying in Solvang, and it's only a few miles away.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here, you'll need this:

http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap.htm


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Hampsten Cycles has a cycling camp with the home base in Los Alamos (about 15 minutes North of Buellton). Their website has some details of the routes they do http://www.hampsten.com/Lounge/camp.html . The routes that I like doing are Tepusquet Canyon, Figueroa Mtn Rd, and Drum/Ballard/Foxen Cyns. Cat Cyn is nice but can be rough (about 4 miles of it) so you might want to substitute it with Palmer Rd and 101.

Los Alamos is a small rustic town with a few shops. If all you're interested in is cycling this is a good spot for a base. I don't know anything about the motel's accommodations. Solvang may be more interesting if you and/or your wife want to do some sightseeing.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, I am going to look into them, Los Alamos sounds nice, we would like that.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is a direct link to a hi-resolution map of N. Santa Barbara county. It's the same website that Retro gave, but I didn't see a direct link to this map.

http://www.trafficsolutions.info/PDFs/North County/North_regional_HI.pdf


----------

